

#! – Nick Montfort - bloat
http://counterpathpress.org/nick-montfort

======
bloat
Also there's a review of the book here:

[http://electronicbookreview.com/thread/electropoetics/sheban...](http://electronicbookreview.com/thread/electropoetics/shebang)

